# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  فيديو : هدف خرافى عالمى لا ترى مثله دائما ادهش الجماهير من روعته

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 فيديو : هدف خرافى عالمى لا ترى مثله دائما ادهش الجماهير من روعته

 
لا يمكن وصف هذا الهدف بأقل من الخرافي .. هدف لا نشاهده كثيراً في عالم كرة القدم وبالأمس فقط حدث في دوري جنوب أفريقيا.
فقد سجل لاعب فريق فري ستيت ستارز "فكرو تيفيرا" هدفاً مذهلاً خلال لقاء فريقه ضد كايزر تشيفز في اللقاء الذي انتهى لصالح الأخير بهدفين لهدف.
ولو كان الأمر بيدنا لاحتسبنا هذا الهدف بعشرة أهداف ومنحنا فري ستيت ستارز نقاط المباراة كاملة..!

شاهد الفيديو من الرابط التالى

هدف خرافى في دورى جنوب أفريقيا
 
 المصدر :- موقع مصرى

*

----------

